# Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken



## Testpilot (7. Dez. 2008)

Tag,

wie lege ich in einem Album ein Unteralbum an?

Danke

Timo


----------



## Dodi (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Hallo Timo,

wenn Du ein Unteralbum anlegen möchtest, dann gehe doch mal in Dein Userprofil und klicke rechts unten bei Useralbum auf "alle Useralben zeigen". 
Wenn Du dies getan hast, öffnet sich ein Fenster, wo Du neue Alben hinzufügen kannst. Nun kannst Du neue Unteralben anlegen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Aber die Funktion unter einem bestehenden Album ein weiteres anzulegen habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Aber... wozu auch


----------



## Testpilot (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Der Übersicht wegen?!

Ne das scheint leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Auch egal .....
allerdings erhalte ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung beim Bilderupload .... siehe Anhang

Dodi magst noch mal gucken?!


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Servus 

Habe ca. vor einer Stunde ein zweites Album in meinem Profil angelegt.
Und zwar genau so wie es Dodi beschrieben hat .

Deine Fehlermeldung kann ich leider nicht interpretieren 
Wenn du dich an die Limits gehalten hast, verstehe ich diese Meldung nicht :?


----------



## Dodi (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Hallo Timo!

Ich hab's grad selbst ausprobiert, hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Beschreibe doch bitte mal genau, was Du gemacht hast - wie oben in der Fehlermeldung beschrieben.

Sorry, aber bei so einer System-Fehlermeldung, da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen - muss wohl unser Techniker mal ran...


----------



## Testpilot (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Ich habe, wie die ganze letzte Stunde auch, Bilder in meine Alben eingefügt. 
Immer 5 auf mal. Irgend etwas mochte das System an meinem Bilder nicht 
Habe die gleiche Fehlermeldung mehrere Male hintereinander erhalten, immer bei den gleichen Bildern.

Habe besagte 5 jetzt einzeln hochgeladen, ging ohne Fehlermeldung.
Die nachfolgenden gingen wieder problemlos "im Block" hochzuladen.

Keine Ahnung woran es lag, legs ersteinmal beiseite


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Sorry Dodi, ich kann bei dir aber keine "Unteralben" erkennen 

Weil die Frage war ja



Testpilot schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> wie lege ich in einem Album ein Unteralbum an?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodi (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe grad mal auf das "Album-Symbol" in einer meiner Antworten (unten links) geklickt und das gesehen:

 

Versuchst Du es noch einmal?

Wäre ja komisch, wenn nur der User selbst seine Alben sehen könnte.


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich denke, Ihr "redet" schlichtweg aneinander vorbei.

Jeder User hat hier die Möglichkeit ein sogenanntes Useralbum mit Unterkategorien anzulegen. 
Und genau das habt Ihr alle getan. Eine weitere Unterteilung der Unteralben ist technisch nicht möglich.
Was nach einem oder zwei Upgrades evtl. mal möglich ist, steht in den Sternen. 
Die alten, selbst angelegten Alben sind Geschichte, weil wir uns von dieser Software aus vers. Gründen getrennt haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Ahhh, das ist eine Erklärung Annett  Ich dachte sowas hier

-Album1
...|
...|Album2

Also als Unteralbum


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Hallo Timo und Uwe,

ich hatte doch gerade geschrieben, dass es keine weitere Unterteilung gibt.
Es geht technisch einfach nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Ja,
sag ich doch oops


----------



## Testpilot (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

ähm was das denn jetzt.
Wieso steht mein Posting von gestern auf der zweiten Seite oben ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Den hast du da angepinnt, hatte Joachim aber auch geschrieben das er dran arbeitet. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/105


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Sorry Timo.... 

Ich dachte gerade, Du hast nochmal nachgefragt, dabei war der Einsteigsbeitrag festgepinnt. Muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen. 


Die Funktion ist erst seit gestern abend aktiv und auch nur hier im Unterforum. Ob sie so praktisch ist - ich bezweifle es gerade ein wenig.


----------



## Testpilot (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Ja ist ja kein Problem ..... ich fasse hier am besten ersteinmal garnichts an  
Bin mir nicht bewusste irgendetwas gepinnt zu haben ...... die pinnen die Römer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*



Testpilot schrieb:


> J...... die pinnen die Römer



 

Hatte mich auch gewundert  Aber ich denke jetzt haben alles das mit dem Album verstanden oder (sogar ich)?


----------



## Testpilot (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich krieg das mit dem Album nicht gebacken*

Ja mit dem Album ist alles klar jetzt.
Da muss man sich halt erst reintütteln :smoki passt schon


EDIT

So, unsere Alben sind jetzt auch fertig und dürfen hier bewundetr werden 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=2122


----------

